# Alignment / registration issue swf



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I have no clue where to go with this. The digitizing on this file is good. I have done approximately 10 of this design that came out beautifully, all of the sudden this section of the design shifted. Nothing was changed from the previous 10 that came out great. I restarted the machine and 1 came out clean and it returned right back to shifting. I am using a 2013 SWF 1501. Can anybody point me in the right direction for a fix on this ?


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Check the arms of the machine. or the hoops this looks like it hits a spot and then pops out of the arms of the machine.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

LTPEMB said:


> Check the arms of the machine. or the hoops this looks like it hits a spot and then pops out of the arms of the machine.


It doesnt appear to be moving any. Everything looks pretty secure. I just formatted and reloaded the unit software. Testing now.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We occasionally have a similar problem and coincidently, it only happens with the mighty hoops... what I've seen on my PR1000's is that it looks like the bottom corner of the hoop gets caught on the arm when you get near the bottom corners. The corners of the frame can drop a little bit vertically and catch the end of the arm underneath and the pantograph ends up jumping.

I'm thinking maybe they weigh just a little bit more than the plastic hoops, enough to cause a sag and allow the hoop to catch on the machine.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

tfalk said:


> We occasionally have a similar problem and coincidently, it only happens with the mighty hoops... what I've seen on my PR1000's is that it looks like the bottom corner of the hoop gets caught on the arm when you get near the bottom corners. The corners of the frame can drop a little bit vertically and catch the end of the arm underneath and the pantograph ends up jumping.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe they weigh just a little bit more than the plastic hoops, enough to cause a sag and allow the hoop to catch on the machine.


Im trying my SWF circular hoops now, Did you stop using the mighty hoops all together? Why wouldnt this happen to all colors, the blue stays in registration. Sorry for the elementary question but what is the pantograph?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We still use the mighty hoops but I keep a close eye on them for anything that gets close to the lower corners... 

Pantograph is the part of the machine that moves the hoop. If the bottom of the hoop hits the arm underneath, either the hoop can jump out of the clips on the pantograph or the x or y motor may slip on the gears and you effectively end up with a design that suddenly has moved in the hoop.


----------



## divers2deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Update... have no clue what could be happening!

Tried the SWF hoops, perfect sew out for 2 or 3 times, then this shift. 

Went back to mighty hoop - 1 good sew out and another shift... 

Completely lost with this problem. This is only the white fill of the design, the blue is in perfect position. My thought is If this was jumping the entire design would be out of registration.


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a similar issue with mighty hoops. It turned out the hoop was hitting the needle plate on a wide design. This put it out of alignment, switching to the round SWF hoops solved the problem. I see you already tried different hoops. If it's happening at the same spot it might be worth a look. You never know.


----------



## digitizingninjas (Aug 19, 2016)

It is due to hoops, i always answer my clients if they face similar issue with designs which turned great for few pieces


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Try Putting Some small binder clips on the hoop/Arm ends. it might help keep it from bumping


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

In the case of my Brother PR1000's, there is a very small ridge where the needle plate screws onto the arm. For items we sew where it gets very close to the lower corner on the mighty hoops, I've used a piece of packing tape to smooth over the ridge and it's helped reduce the number of instances. Still happens some time though, I think because the magnet sticks out further from the bottom of the hoop than the plastic ones does.

Can't explain why it's happening with the SWF hoops....

One question - what else is on that electrical circuit? I'm seriously considering adding a UPS to the outlet the SWF is plugged in just to see if ensuring a constant voltage would help. We had all kinds of wacky stuff happening when the machine accidently got plugged into the same circuit as our heat press.


----------

